# WLAN -> Geschwindigkeit bei Datei kopieren schwankt !



## Eol_Ruin (11. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich im meinem WLAN-Netzwerk (2 x XP Pro SP3, 54MBit Brutto) Daten von einem Rechne zum anderen kopiere so stellt sich folgendes Phänomen ein:
Die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit schwankt *periodisch *zwischen maximal *800 KByte* und *0 KByte*.

Alle paar Sekunden geht die Geschwindigkeit auf 0 zurück - *unabhängig* von der Signalstärke & Qualität des WLAN.
Kurz danach steigt sie wieder auf bis zu 800kByte an nur um ein paar Sekunden später wieder kurz auf 0 zu gehen..

Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann - zumal die WLAN-Geschwindigkeit an sich ja konstant bleibt.


----------



## midnight (11. Oktober 2009)

Geht es denn mit einem Kabel besser? Weil ich würde erstmal auf einen Fehler von Windows tippen. Du könntest auch mal probieren, mit einem anderen Protokoll zu kopieren, vielleicht liegts ja auch daran.
Erstmal gilt es das Problem einzugrenzen (=

so far


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2009)

firewall und virenscanner mal abschalten, ob es damit zu tun hat


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> firewall und virenscanner mal abschalten, ob es damit zu tun hat



Weder noch - das wurde alles schon getestet.
Und per Kabel ist die Geschwindigkeit normal.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

rechne doch mal nach, zB übertrage ne 100MB-datei, ob die dauer wirklich auf sachwankende raten rückschließen lassen - wemm die dauer nämlich normal lange ist, dann is da nur ein messfehler.

ansonsten: treiber und windows is vermutlich alles aktuell? hast du es mal unverschlüsselt ausprobiert?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> rechne doch mal nach, zB übertrage ne 100MB-datei, ob die dauer wirklich auf sachwankende raten rückschließen lassen - wemm die dauer nämlich normal lange ist, dann is da nur ein messfehler.
> 
> ansonsten: treiber und windows is vermutlich alles aktuell? hast du es mal unverschlüsselt ausprobiert?



Die Datenrate schwankt wirklich von 0 bis zum maximal ca. 800 kbyte  - in einem fast konstanten Rhythmus - das wurde mir Netzwerk-Programmen geprüft.

Treiber & XP ist aktuell.
Es ist übrigens egal ob die dem USB-Adapter-eigene Software oder die von XP verwendet wird.

Und unverschlüsselt kommt nicht in Frage - nicht mal testweise 

PS: Falls es wen interessiert:
*Router *: Speedport W700V
*Adapter PC1* : ASUS WL-167G
*Adapter PCs (Notebook) *: ASUS X51RL - WLAN Atheros AR5007EG
*Netzwerk* : 802.11g (only) mit WPA2 PSK AES


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Oktober 2009)

Es schein an der Empfangsleistung zu liegen.

Vorher hatte ich eine ca. 80% - mit max 32-48MBit Durchsatz.
Und die oben genanten Probleme.

Nach testweisem umstellen des PC & Lappis näher an den Router - wodurch sich die Empfangsqualität auf fast Maximum gesteigert hat und jetzt immer 54MBit Netto Durchsatz angezeigt werden - bleibt die Übertragungsrate konstant bei 1,4 MByte.

Das so ein geringer Unterschied in der Empfangsstärke solche Probs verursacht ist schon komisch.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

vlt. is die stärke nur der durchschnitt, und wenn die zwischen mal 70, mal 0 schwankt... 


und für 5 min verschlüsselung aus wird garanitert nicht plötzlich dazu führen, dass nachbarn wie geier die "lücke" entdecken und sich massenhaft illegales materiel über deinen zugang besorgen  zur not könnte man sogar den router vom tel.netz nehmen, dann kann eh nix passieren, ohne dass du was merkst.


----------



## midnight (12. Oktober 2009)

Oder ein Mac-Adressen-Filter. Der hält die Nachbarn auch für eine Weile von ihren bösen Absichten ab (=

so far


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

Auf was steht den der Dublexmodus deiner NW Karten?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Oktober 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Auf was steht den der Dublexmodus deiner NW Karten?



Das heißt "duplex" - und was soll man bei WLAN da umstellen können 

WLAN läuft immer im Half-Duplex. Wie solls auch anders sein - es können ja nicht alle zugleich am selben Kanal senden.



PS:
Das Problem wurde durch umstellen des Routers gelöst - jetzt flutschen die Dateien mit geilen 1,3 MByte/s zwischen den Rechnern 
Mehr geht ja auch fast gar nicht !


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

was haste denn umgestellt? oder meinst du jetzt "woanders hingestellt" ?

dann war da bestimmt irgendwo ne störquelle zu nah oder irgendwas in ner wand, das zu sehr das signal geschluckt hat ^^


----------

